
Visualization of storm surge – Unreal Engine real-time rendering - isp
https://twitter.com/blkahn/status/1040306476273868800
======
isp
This visualisation is a remarkably clear & effective way to communicate the
(otherwise abstract) risk data.

From:
[https://twitter.com/itsren/status/1040313433978286082](https://twitter.com/itsren/status/1040313433978286082)
\- rendered real-time using Unreal Engine

------
growlist
I've been looking for a reason to overlay real time physics i.e. fluids in 3D
GIS for a while, and here it is!

There's no reason bar processing demands that this couldn't be done for any
arbitrary 3D GIS dataset - this example seems to be just a very small area
constructed specifically for the video, whereas it would be possible to zoom
into any area and view the effects. Not to take away from this video, because
it is certainly compelling.

~~~
sanityvampire
Do you think fluid simulation is advanced enough at this stage to simulate
something like, "Assuming sea level rises 6 feet at the coast, this is how the
surge will propagate across the landscape"?

Or will it be more like "If 6 feet of water is in this (fairly localized)
area, this is how the local region will be affected"?

~~~
WorldMaker
Possibly, though I imagine the complication there is getting a good enough
base geometry to be happy with your simulation.

You could cut some corners by starting from the national floodplain data,
which has a lot of engineering hours already in estimating the floodable area
for a region, based on water height (and is what your area's flood insurance
rates are based on).

------
Slix
She's very lucky that the storm surge avoided the spot where she was standing.

~~~
pkaye
She applied a bubble spell before it all started.

------
causenad
Very cool usage of UE. It's such a fantastic engine. They're also making a big
push into architecture visualization.

